# Dropping temps to increase trichome production



## kingzt (Sep 29, 2017)

I was hoping to get some insight on increasing trichomes by dropping temps or humidity. Is decreasing temps during the day going to do the trick or does it help to do it at night? I am cautious about dropping temps at night because I don't want huge temp swing at the risk of getting pm. Any tips without the risk of mold is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xs121 (Sep 30, 2017)

I thought trichomes are plants response to predatory attack rather than temp and humidity stress?


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 30, 2017)

Xs121 said:


> I thought trichomes are plants response to predatory attack rather than temp and humidity stress?



There's lots of theories of why cannabis makes THC. Sun burn, wind, and bug protection. Nothing in the theories describe the productions of oil as a defense against the cold.

Cold shock around the flip to flowering for a few days (62°-65°f) is meant to induce color production. It has nothing to do with THC levels.


----------



## pedrovski (Sep 30, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I was hoping to get some insight on increasing trichomes by dropping temps or humidity. Is decreasing temps during the day going to do the trick or does it help to do it at night? I am cautious about dropping temps at night because I don't want huge temp swing at the risk of getting pm. Any tips without the risk of mold is greatly appreciated.


By decreasing the temps what kind of temps do you currently have? 

I know Anything consistently above 28 degrees c can decrease the overall amount of thc your getting at harvest so I keep my temps between 20-27 degrees day and night. No need to go out of that range.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 30, 2017)

trichomes on a plant are a genetic expression. there are no tricks to making more, if there were we wouldnt call them tricks, we just would all be doing it. Trichome development nd proper maturation is what you seek, and thats totally dependent on you and your ability to provide every needed resource above and below your plant during its life before harvest. Decide which resources you are not going to provide and blame those for any subpar results.


----------



## Da2ra (Sep 30, 2017)

Dropping the temps and rh can make denser nugs imo. It can sometimes bring out more color and fragrance.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 30, 2017)

Da2ra said:


> Dropping the temps and rh can make denser nugs imo. It can sometimes bring out more color and fragrance.


I keep my flowering room at 78F and goes down to 70F when lights are off. I agree that colas get more dense when it's a little cooler. Definitely brings out colors of purple strains as well.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 30, 2017)

pedrovski said:


> By decreasing the temps what kind of temps do you currently have?
> 
> I know Anything consistently above 28 degrees c can decrease the overall amount of thc your getting at harvest so I keep my temps between 20-27 degrees day and night. No need to go out of that range.


My temps are around 78F when lights are on and 70F when lights are off. I want to know if I drop both temps or just one will I see an increase in trichome production. I have read that dropping rh in the later days of flower resin might increase but I though maybe by dropping temps it could mimic plants maturing in their natural state.


----------



## Raven121415 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have read that changing your temps to the opposite effect, cooler temps during the lights on and warmer temps with lights off will help reduce stretch, and also help with more pronounced terp profiles. They say an 8°-10° difference is needed. However, I cannot say it really did anything yet. I am running the same strains this time and am trying that same 8°-10° temp change, but as you would expect in nature with my warmer temps at lights on and cooler temps at lights off. I am around 75°78° lights on 65°-70° lights off. I also keep the RH no higher than 45% once I start flower.


----------



## tstick (Oct 10, 2017)

In my observation, plants that produce fragrant flowers will often become most fragrant when the temperatures are in a range that accommodates pollinating insects to be active. Otherwise, the flower is wasting its time producing chemicals for no purpose. Therefore, it is my belief that reducing the temperatures too low will not maximize terpene production and, in fact, may hinder it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 10, 2017)

kingzt said:


> My temps are around 78F when lights are on and 70F when lights are off. I want to know if I drop both temps or just one will I see an increase in trichome production. I have read that dropping rh in the later days of flower resin might increase but I though maybe by dropping temps it could mimic plants maturing in their natural state.


trichome production is a genetic feature, you cannot do anything to your flower to make it produce more of them, except of course..

controlled temps, rh, quality light, airy substrate, proper feeding, quality waterings, air flow/exchange, c02 augmentation. edit(to allow full maximum flower expressions)

your plants grow to their weakest resource, decide which it is and take your lumps, no tricks exist to jump over one resource to exploit another.


----------

